# Sweet wine



## Vinniemac (Feb 5, 2015)

My wife likes a sweet white or blush wine. Her favorite from the store is Moscato or white Zinfandel Can anyone suggest a grape for my area zone 6a.
Vinnie


----------



## grapeman (Feb 5, 2015)

One choice for you will be a variety you probably haven't heard of before - Petite Amie. It is a cold hardy variety good to about -30F so will certainly be good for your location. It is a bit slow to establish but once growing well puts out a very nice crop of beautiful white grapes. It is an extremely floral and fragrant grape and when sweetened makes a very nice Moscato type wine. I also do it as a totally dry white wine. The sweet version sells a bit better, but both are really popular and I run out quickly each year.


----------



## Julie (Feb 5, 2015)

Besides what Grapeman has said has your wife ever tried any PA/NY wines such as Catawba or Niagara?


----------



## garymc (Feb 6, 2015)

I was going to say catawba.


----------



## REDBOATNY (Feb 6, 2015)

Moores Diamond also makes an excellent wine.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 6, 2015)

Those varieties all make a nice sweet wine. Our Catawba finishes out very similar to a White Zin, but the Petite Amie comes closest to a Moscato hands down.


----------

